# The best Michael Myers mask?



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

I was wondering if there was a generally accepted best Michael Myer's mask. I bought the one Spirit Halloween stores sell last year and ended up cutting some hair off, and ripping the black fabric off the eyes. I am gonna paint the brown eyebrows white to make it look as close to the original as possible. But I want to know where to get the best of the best. On a related note, last Halloween, I walked around the neighborhood with it on. I felt like a celebrity! People were going crazy. People almost a street down from me were possesed by the mask. Girls were flirting with me. I even stood by a house that was playing the Halloween movie song to see how scared people were getting. It's amazing how many people react to it. I should have traded pictures of me for candy bars! 
I was just looking up Masks on Ebay and I came across a couple Dr. Loomis masks going for 415.00 bucks a piece! Ouch! I also saw a William shatner mask from star trek. Maybe you could paint it white. I don't know if it is the right one though.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Spencers still sells the original so does Card and Party Outlet, possibly Party City as well. 

The original is the best, it's the one I have. It is fun walking around with it on. I used to do that with the TOTers and walk down the street freaking people out. Made sure to wear baggy clothes so it was hard to tell I was female.

I'm going to have to buy another one next year possibly since mine which is about 10 years old is starting to decay....this past year part of the neck seemed like it was melting. At least I got a good 10 years out of it.


----------



## seth (Apr 17, 2004)

*scotty*

Scotty,
man, there are so many attempts to duplicate the real captain kirk, 75 mask that was used to cast the original halloween mask. There are web sites dedicated to just that. It can almost get obssesive, no, it is obsessive. You find on ethen there is always a better one. Don't count on getting anything close from spencer, or any halloween store. I have some contacts if you are interested and i also have some really good private copies if you are interested...thanks seth


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

Try WWW.MICHAEL-MYERS.NET

They have tons of masks and a bunch of sites that sell them.
Though they ARE all on the high end, but also the best around.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Scotty, your experience last Hallowe'en sounded like a blast. The real beauty of MM is that you don't have to do anything. Just stand there, that's scarey enough, especially with the theme music in the background. You were wearing overalls, I assume? Good Luck in your "Quest For The Ultimate Mask."


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

seth Spencers has a few versions and they have the original type. It looks very much like the original for a good price.

You gotta wear a mechanics outfit to be right. Dark blue almost black.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I seem to have noticed that other masks sort of resembling the MM mask have a likewise effect on alot of people in October.
Thin, white, brittle plastic Madi Gras masks for one! The 89 cent specials!
Something tells me they are not reacting fearfully to this mask because of any MM influences.
I think such a mask is just creepy, all on it's own merits , no matter how obscure those might be to the rest of us.
I saw a guy compeating in a costume contest who wore a cardboard-back-of-the-cereal box mask of Geoge Jetson, he said he was supposed to be "Elvis"!
I think this guy was really scaring people that night!
He was coming from a "different place".
He didn't come right out and say it but it might have been implied, "Be afraid of my mask or I'll hurt you!"
Anyone ever been in such a situation before?


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for your help everyone. I have no doubts I am closer to getting the ultimate mask. I actually was not wearing overalls which made it even more wierd since I wasn't even in the complete costume! i just had a scream outfit cape on! (Which was $1.23 last year after Halloween with the complete scream out fit)But this year I will get the outfit. That website is great bram bones. I will proabably get something there. For the best quality, you gotta expect to pay a little more for anything.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I went to Sears and bought a dark blue jump suit ($20) to use with my "fan head" MM (Party city $40 mask) prop. It was so nice he got stolen one year!
Any mask that is close to the movie would work to freak people out, just move your head slowly.


----------

